# A few pics from MIVW 2010..



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

For those of you into your dubs, here's a selection of shots from MIVW 2010, some of the best European and UK show cars on display:

http://www.desnelders.be/vaggal/gallery2/main.php?g2_itemId=7132

and

http://www.carbonvision.nl/events/9/218

Enjoy. :thumb:

Alex


----------



## zimzimmer (Apr 13, 2009)

Doesn't seem to work, or is it just me?


----------



## killash (May 3, 2010)

seem broken to me too


----------



## silenec (Apr 11, 2010)

:thumb:http://www.desnelders.be/vaggal/gallery2/main.php?g2_itemId=7132


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Sorry guys, fixed the original link and added another one. :thumb:

Alex


----------



## StuaR32t (Jun 6, 2009)

:thumb: brilliant:argie:


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

not enough corrados for my liking! never get bored of golfs on BBS RS' though, but very bored of the slammed bentley look


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Some beautiful cars there, I like the Bentley look, wanted some for the van..

I wonder what the most common wax was there..

Are they all on Airbags, or is really low the in look..


----------

